

Ask HN: Intern Housing in Sunnyvale/Mountain View? - jlrubin

Hi HN,
I am summer interning at a nearby tech company and am having an impossible time finding somewhere affordable to live - does anyone on here have a room to sublet now til mid august or need roommates?<p>edit: forgot contact information - you can reach me at [my username] @mit.edu
======
bifrost
There's a place called "Stonehenge" that seems to be popular for short-time
stays in the valley, but otherwise the housing situation is pretty tough right
now.

~~~
jlrubin
Yeah I saw it on airbnb, however they are mostly booked up this month. Thanks
:)

------
jwb119
I didn't see any contact info in your profile, but if you email me at [my hn
username]@gmail I may be able to help.

